# The search for the new car continues...(1st testdrive done)



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok so as many are aware I'm still looking for something to replace the TT. I've spent more time in the auto trader and pistonheads classifieds than I usually waste on the forum to be honest. lol That's not to mention the reviews and forums I've trawled through.

Anyway first testdrive today was in a *S2 lotus Elise 111s*. 160bhp version.

Being totally honest I was really disappointed. It handled really well, the steeing feedback to the tiny wheel and the speed the wheels reacted to the turns you made was something my TT, even with all the suspension mods, just doesn't have. 
I think I would struggle to run the car everyday, the boot is tiny (laptop bag maybe :? ) it rattles, roof leaked very slightly and it misted up. I would have forgiven all these things if it had been quick...but it wasn't.

We went up a dual carriage way on a hill (mucklows hill for those who live near me), and although it pulled past people it had no urgency, no thud in the back at all. They done a 111r (190bhp) and a supercharged version (220bhp), but it's then getting in to money where I could buy other things. It wasn't anywhere near as quick as I thought it might be.

The search continues tomorrow. 1pm booked in at Solihull audi to testdrive a *Mark 2 TT 3.2. *

I'll update with my thoughts on this when I get back.


----------



## murkedTT (May 19, 2010)

thats a shame.. i really enjoy the lotus. beautiful body lines but if your paying that much for a car id want more get up and go you know what i mean? goodluck man, hope you find the right whip


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Looking forward to what you have to say about the MK 2 Good luck with the search bud.

DAZ


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

A 911turbo 996 £35k which is amazing bang for your sterling bucks! No mods needed.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Slightly out of budget lol


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

what about a slightly older 911 something like this would be a brilliant replacement for your TT
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p

Plenty of speed, stunning looks, fairly reliable, brilliant drive, great badge what more could you want?


----------



## TriciaTT (May 25, 2009)

I know what you mean about pulling up that hill. The only car ever to give me that "grunt" up mucklow was my mates 3.0 supra. It currently pulls 410 brake..... 
From personal experience i like solihull Audi for the range but if i found the car i liked i would be tempted to order through Halesowen. Also, no decent hills around solihull to test it in that way


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> what about a slightly older 911 something like this would be a brilliant replacement for your TT
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> Plenty of speed, stunning looks, fairly reliable, brilliant drive, great badge what more could you want?


About 30-40,000 less miles on the clock! :lol:


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> what about a slightly older 911 something like this would be a brilliant replacement for your TT
> http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p
> 
> Plenty of speed, stunning looks, fairly reliable, brilliant drive, great badge what more could you want?


Stunning looks is highly debatable!

THIS has more character..


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I test drove a turbo VX220 a few years ago and that was quick, but everyday absolutely not  and being 6"3 I could not get in and out with any dignity 

Good luck tomorrow 

Charlie


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

Charlie said:


> I test drove a turbo VX220 a few years ago and that was quick, but everyday absolutely not  and being 6"3 I could not get in and out with any dignity
> 
> Good luck tomorrow
> 
> Charlie


I can empathise with you on that one, a friend of mine has a supercharged one.. it's faster than most things on the road.. but he had to take the roof off to get me in! :roll:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sam-K said:


> andyTT180 said:
> 
> 
> > what about a slightly older 911 something like this would be a brilliant replacement for your TT
> ...


I'd rather have a peugeot RCZ

The 350Z is a truely horrible car with a cheap interior


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

andyTT180 said:


> I'd rather have a peugeot RCZ
> 
> The 350Z is a truely horrible car with a cheap interior


That says more about you as a person.

But the 350z is a great fun car to drive, lots of power, lots of noise, and lots of sideways if you want to.. and it still looks good.

The interior isn't amazing, but it's a nice enough place to be.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Sam-K said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I test drove a turbo VX220 a few years ago and that was quick, but everyday absolutely not  and being 6"3 I could not get in and out with any dignity
> ...


Cheers Charlie

SC one might be a different kette of fish so to speak.

Will feedback with how I get on tomorrow. On pistonheads I copied this thread and so far it has 62 replies regarding the elise lol


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hark said:


> Sam-K said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


And one from me 

That SC Elise you linked to on there looks really nice but they are a bit hardcore. The TT is a quick car but one that does not become a chore to drive, it's also nice and safer and sure footed.

I would definitely like an Elise as a weekend car but a daily, I'm not so sure.

I think you are doing the right think in contemplating a Z4M, a great car to live with whilst still being fun and as good looking as a TT but different.

They are low too and feel/look sportier than a TT, they have real road presence.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Matt, what is it exactly that you are looking for? (I don't mean a make or a model). You're gonna be pushed to beat the fine blend of attributes contained in a TT - especially a modded one like yours. For example there are much quicker cars - but are they comfortable or practical enough for everyday use?

Get an expensive respray and fall in love with your TT again!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Matt
In all honesty I think you'll love the 3.2 the noise with a decent exhaust is something else and the S Line kit
is not that expensive and I am sure could be brokered into a deal with the dealer, simple lowering springs works
well I have had my H&R on for two years with NO problems whatsoever and it sits low!

No major mods to be done unless you want silly power, Storms TT's is very quick but is a MK I had a drive in it this 
week, as I was passing. Simply exhaust, Induction and the smile never ends and if you want new wheels I am selling my
Sportec wheels with brand new yoko rubber for £1500 and they fit perfectly

Enjoy the drive today I am sure you will come back happy     

Here is a nice example, S Line kit and some gloss black parts fogs and rear valance would look very nice

http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=601079221


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

robokn said:


> Here is a nice example, S Line kit and some gloss black parts fogs and rear valance would look very nice
> 
> http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=601079221


great colour too 8) 8)

it's got to be one for the dark side Matt :wink:

Mark


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Matt, what ever car you try just ask yourself " (1) can it handle the Stelvio and (2) what will it sound like going through the Munt La Schera".


----------



## markmcgookin (Jun 22, 2010)

I see someone posted here about a 350Z ... I must say that I drove one a while ago, as I'd been a fan for years and never had a chance until my mate bought one....and wow. What a disapointment... every gear chucked you out too fast, roundabouts in the wet are interesting, as your arse overtakes you, such a shame, because it was such a nice looking machine.

My plan is to drive my 2001 TT for two years, get her up to spec a bit (previous owner had let her slip a little) sell it on and get a MK2 as soon as possible, I think they are gorgeous cars.


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

To be honest, You could look at RX8's 350Z's S2000's or Boxters or other ghastly porsches.. But at the end of the day, I know I had that choice when I bought my 225 two months ago, And I know I made the right choice that's why I bought it.. You should just get a newer one..


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

MK 2 TT or an older Porsche Cayman.

There's loads of stunning MK2's on Auto Trader going cheap!


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

richieshore said:


> MK 2 TT or an older Porsche Cayman.
> 
> There's loads of stunning MK2's on Auto Trader going cheap!


Not surprised.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ttsteve said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > MK 2 TT or an older Porsche Cayman.
> ...


lol

Keith your not wrong about the Stelvio mate, good shout.

In response to Steve's question, well I'm a picky git and seem to want everything in a car, which is why I'm finding it difficult.

It has to be as fast or faster than I drive now and handle as well if not better. I know mine has coilovers etc, but it's a 10 year old chasis so I'm sure newer cars have made advancements. If it's a weekend toy then it has to leave room in the budget (Utter max £20k) to buy a decent run about that I don't mind being seen in, but also doesn't cost the earth to insure/tax. But likewise means th weekend toy can be impractical.

If it's my only car then it needs enough room for a 'weekend away' suitcase, or a laptop bag plus school books. Finally it has to be good looking as I'm far more vain than I like to admit. Hence I can't bring myself to look at evos/scoobies etc.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Matt I bet you try the mk2 TT and buy one


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Hark said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


You not considered an M3? I guess they aren't really nice looking. I'd get an Alfa Brera 3.2 for the looks, although I'm still apprehensive about all Alfas. An SLK 350, Boxter S, Mk2 TT or a Z4 M coupe would be the things I'd look at.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Finally it has to be good looking as I'm far more vain than I like to admit. Hence I can't bring myself to look at evos/scoobies etc.


Hell yeah buddy aren't we all 

Charlie


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hark said:


> ttsteve said:
> 
> 
> > richieshore said:
> ...


Yup, it's gonna be tough to beat yours with another car, given that criteria Matt. I still think you could eak some more out of yours, there's more you could do. I don't go for that chassis talk; it's marketing hype to get you to believe that your car's chassis (the bit you can't upgrade!) is past it, design wise. If it will take the power and torque, then for every day driving you ain't gonna notice any difference just cos the chassis is bit stiffer or whatever. That's in the head Matt, the voodoo bit ;-)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hark said:


> It has to be as fast or faster than I drive now and handle as well if not better. I know mine has coilovers etc, but it's a 10 year old chasis so I'm sure newer cars have made advancements. If it's a weekend toy then it has to leave room in the budget (Utter max £20k) to buy a decent run about that I don't mind being seen in, but also doesn't cost the earth to insure/tax. But likewise means th weekend toy can be impractical.
> 
> If it's my only car then it needs enough room for a 'weekend away' suitcase, or a laptop bag plus school books. Finally it has to be good looking as I'm far more vain than I like to admit. Hence I can't bring myself to look at evos/scoobies etc.


Are you ruling out bigger GT type cars (XKR, 645ci, etc)? I'm guessing they wouldn't pass the handling test but they might not be *so* far off...


----------



## murkedTT (May 19, 2010)

im pretty sure an sti would be a better choice.. sat in both only ridden in my buddies stage 2 sti... idk how fast the mk2 is but dear god my friends subi is a hard car to beat. all black with the gold bbs's. its a real beauty..


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Spandex said:


> Are you ruling out bigger GT type cars (XKR, 645ci, etc)? I'm guessing they wouldn't pass the handling test but they might not be *so* far off...


Now there's an idea, how about a Monaro?

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1604916.htm


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So how was the MK2 Matt like it ????????

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Guy rang me in the morning to say that the car had had to go to have wheel refurbs done and a mark redone on the bumper. They have another coming in Sunday so we have rearranged for then. Got to say their communication has been fantastic. I walked around my local dealer yesterday as I was passing by after the elise testdrive. Got a couple of nods, but noone approached to asked if I needed help. Useless.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

8) Keep us posted mate. 

DAZ


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> They have another coming in Sunday so we have rearranged for then.


how did it go Matt ?

Mark


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Rearranged again, I forgot I had to attend mates Christening for his little lad and as chance would have guy was off ill anyway who I was dealing with. Saw a nice Mk2 TT V6 Stronic on autotrader with TTS front bumper.

No dealing with a new chap who said he'd call me Monday. (Told him my name was Matt, not Monday  )

Pm sent Mark - need to talk to you about something.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If you had come to AITP today you could have had a wizz in mine, to confirm its a V6 you want.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Steve that comment so made me laugh :lol:

_Wizz: to wee, pee, or urinate_


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

stevecollier said:


> If you had come to AITP today you could have had a wizz in mine, to confirm its a V6 you want.. :roll:
> Steve


Was at a Christening, I had intended to attend the event today.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Steve that comment so made me laugh :lol:
> 
> _Wizz: to wee, pee, or urinate_


Lol

I hope you stay TT. V6!

I know I am not the only one disappointed by what you don't get in the Porkers, it's like Charisma that the TT comes with standard. The V6 is also all grown up. I would struggle for months to chose another. In fact I had been looking at 911s as an addition but still feel ambivalent. 964 turbos are to slim & uncomfortable, 930s have fugly whale tails, passenger footwells in pre-996 cars are just not quite right. 993s are uncomfortable on longer mountain drives. Servicing the latter takes for just oil 2hrs!! It's not so simple.

So you may return to a Mk 1 or 2 TT. I was toying at the ttrs but just not as passionate about the mk2 design. Sadly, from my childhood I was in live with the TT in my teens & the 911.

For long tours the TTs are more fun. The TT is a value for money choice.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hows the car search going Matt????


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So Matt how was the Z4M ??? 

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I testdrove a Z4 3.0l coupe and a 3.2l Z4M Roadster a few days ago mate.

3.0l coupe was a nice car. Sounded good, handled well and rode nicely. Interior was nice, not iconic like the TT but modern.

Anyway drove it, performance was similar to mine although delivery was lot different being NA. Didn't feel as torquey as mine. Nice looking car though.

After that I tried the M roadster.

Very, very different car. A bit of an animal by all accounts. The guy took me down the road first. Blipped the engine leaving the dealers, rearwheels spin and go a little sideways but come back in nicely. Car sounded fantastic. The sound with the roof off is even better. Revs don't rise as fast as theTT, not sure if that is my imagination or the fact that they don't peak till 8000rpm. Found myself in one gear for ages before I need to change. Putting my foot to the floor in 4th gave me the giggles. lol such a girl. :roll: Reviews all said the ride was quite hard, but felt fairly soft tome. I guess it depends what you are coming from.

Anyway that's what I'm now looking at. Now I've looked properly it didn't have the right options for me nd was a little expensive. Seem some very good ones, but now it's a waiting game getting the TT on the market and then sold.

V6 TT was a possibility, but the exterior looks don't do it for me nd I'd endup fitting the TTS kit. TTS prices are still too high, even taking to account the extra £20 a month the Z4 will cost me. Plus I've now dealt with two Audi dealers, neither of which seem to be interested in selling Used cars. So stuff them to be honest.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one bud 8000 rpm  :twisted: 8) catch up on Wednesday.

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

You will need to remove the indicator fuse until you get used to not using them if you get a BMW and practise your motorway tailgating too 

Charlie


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Forgot to indicate twice on the testdrive. I think it's witchcraft mte.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

It's meant to be :lol: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I let a Z4 into the traffic this morning... just so I could stare at it's arse


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

OK

Curveball....

How about a 335i coupe?
Fits all of your criteria, and with the M-sport chassis is pretty well tied down. 4 seats (ish) and a pretty decent boot. Can be used as a daily driver or a hoot at weekends!
Got the character of a straight 6 and torque of a turbo. Get it chipped and your looking at 350 bhp through the rear wheels

Prices are now around £14-17k

Interested??

J.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

335Ci for £14k? I've not seen them that cheap, unless you've spotted one with starship mileage out there... Seem to start around £15.5k - £16k on AT and PH.

Having owned a few BMs now, I wouldn't buy one without navigation unless retrofitting it was simple/cheap enough. 335Ci's with navigation start around £18k and retrofitting would involve a new dash so is pretty much out of the question (retrofitting nav to Z4s is also a daunting job as it requires cutting the dash).


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Dont the BMW 335s come in xi format meaning 4x4?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

... a curved ball from me too. A high powered 1 series coupe. I'm a fully paid up BMW hater and that was the only other car I'd have bought instead of the QS. I like the progressive torque of diesels, so if I could have afforded it, I'd have gone for a 123d coupe. 204 bhp & 295 lb ft. That's got to be competitive with a TT. Either black, metallic blue, white or the metallic red with big wheels.

You could get an BMW Approved Used example easily for under £20K.

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/auc/national ... html?D=100

Reviews
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/drivin ... 744771.ece
http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Drives/Sea ... AR-review/
http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrou ... 30_t5.html
http://www.carenthusiast.com/reviews.ht ... le&id=2258

Not enough power in a Scirocco yet to tempt you I suppose?

Doug


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Doug Short said:


> ... a curved ball from me too. A high powered 1 series coupe. I'm a fully paid up BMW hater and that was the only other car I'd have bought instead of the QS. I like the progressive torque of diesels, so if I could have afforded it, I'd have gone for a 123d coupe. 204 bhp & 295 lb ft. That's got to be competitive with a TT. Either black, metallic blue, white or the metallic red with big wheels.
> 
> You could get an BMW Approved Used example easily for under £20K.
> 
> ...


Trouble is mate I've doneso much to my TT that it's very quick for a mk1. The mapping is very aggressive with a 1.75 bar peak of boost midrange and over 300lb/ft torque. Unverified guess at bhp is around 280bhp, so even the 3.0l z4 didn't feel that quick. I reckon I'm going to go for the Z4 but might only keep it a year, when wife goes parttime I doubt I'll be able to run an M car as well as support us and a young family.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Quick its not too late to change your mind and get this! 

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1965594.htm










Or this-http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1949871.htm


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Doug Short said:
> 
> 
> > ... a curved ball from me too. A high powered 1 series coupe. I'm a fully paid up BMW hater and that was the only other car I'd have bought instead of the QS. I like the progressive torque of diesels, so if I could have afforded it, I'd have gone for a 123d coupe. 204 bhp & 295 lb ft. That's got to be competitive with a TT. Either black, metallic blue, white or the metallic red with big wheels.
> ...


One two three aaaah, just give up now and get a people carrier :lol: just get a Porsche 911 old school for a year and love it whilst you have it - you also probably own't lose much money 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Doug Short said:
> ...


Charlie is right. but there you go... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

+1 Rich


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I know depreciation is ther mother of all money down the drain but do you seriously think a classic Porsche is going to cost me less over a year than the z4 lol?

And yes Charlie, commonsense would say 'why wait a year when I could enjoy the interior of a Picasso now', but by the same wonderful logic I might as well throw myself under a bus because at some point in the futue I'm going to die anyway! :roll: Interestingly enough the debate between the Picasso and being under a bus does come up there.

You never know maybe I'm going to prove everyone wrong and show that a two seater 340bhp convertible is the perfect family solution. Funny thing is my wife is really pushing me to go through with it, even though I'm the one with financial second thoughts.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> I know depreciation is ther mother of all money down the drain but do you seriously think a classic Porsche is going to cost me less over a year than the z4 lol?


Yes. If you buy a good one.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I had a Z4 while mine was getting repaired hated it immensely, couldn't wait to get back to my TT


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I know depreciation is ther mother of all money down the drain but do you seriously think a classic Porsche is going to cost me less over a year than the z4 lol?
> ...


Buy a good 993 and it might even be worth *more* when you come to sell it. On top of that, they have the last of the bombproof Porsche engines (I think the 996 GT3 even used a modified M64 engine from the 993 as it was so much stronger than the current 996 engines).


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

robokn said:


> I had a Z4 while mine was getting repaired hated it immensely, couldn't wait to get back to my TT


Why Rob? Which model did you have?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I had the 3.0l Z4 a couple of cars before the TT and overall, if I had to have one of them again it'd be the Z4. Looks-wise I think it's hard to fault either of them but the interior of the TT is a nicer place to sit. For overall driving experience though, the TT isn't in the same league. Even with the electrically controlled steering, it still felt much more lively and communicative than the TT and the Z4M gets a traditional power steering unit without the speed sensitive assist so I would imagine that it's even better still.


----------

